# Building a Draft Boat



## AKflyguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I have been looking at different plans on the internet that are out there to build a drift boat. I was wondering if anyone on the West side of the state here has built their own draft boat and if so any advice they might have...

Thanks
Matthew


----------



## FISH-A-HOLIC (Jun 6, 2012)

I have ordered and started getting materials for a wood drifter. The plans are great. Some of the materials had to be ordered. 

Hope to start assembly after first of year.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AKflyguy (Dec 9, 2013)

FISH-A-HOLIC said:


> I have ordered and started getting materials for a wood drifter. The plans are great. Some of the materials had to be ordered.
> 
> Hope to start assembly after first of year.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Were did you order your plans from.

Thanks


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I was considering it at one time. There was a member here that had built his own drifter and he let me pick his brain. I'm not possitive but I'm pretty sure his "name" was "mbg drift".

Hope this helps!


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesting. I've been looking at plans to build a drift boat as well. The Don Hill website seems pretty good. I like the idea of a boat with ribs - I tend to overbuild things anyway. It seems like it would be a cool and rewarding project.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Seen a dude and his girl on the big man in a drift boat he built. Said this was his second one. Looked pretty sweet. Stitch and glue design with oar locks and an electric motor on the back


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

One of the things I've been wondering. Is there a boat plan the can primarily be a river boat but could still be used in a lake as well? Something that is still easy to control in a river (rowing or maybe electric trolling motor) and still sea worthy on a lake.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Death outdoor life..they had a DIY on a drift boat and on a pram a few years ago. Pram is kinda in between.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like you have your mind made up on a design but, if not you might wanna take a look at a "rapid robert". They seem to have all the good qualities of a shallow drafting drift boat with the added benefit of being able to plane out on a 10hp. outboard. They're kinda only two man boats but, thats mostly how we all fish anyways.


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

I have spent a lot of time looking at plans. I certainly love the river boats but they are so one dimensional and specific. I would really like to build more of a modified river sled style boat. More like a deeper jon boat style with a sled style bow. Just can't seem to find plans for something like it.


----------



## mbg drift (Oct 24, 2003)

and build it with wood. A buddy of mine did it. He had built two drifters before, so maybe it was easier for him. He claims anyone can do it. Less overall weight and don't need as big a motor.
I built my drift boat in 2000 with a plan from Idaho. The name escapes me right now. Ran plugs out of it for 8 years then I started float fishing. My advice is to build the boat to your fishing style, not to an easily ordered plan. for example my boat is set up for handling more weight forward because I put 2 anglers up there when plugging. It is not the easiest for casting though, so if you throw plugs for kings or bottom bounce or float fish you might want to put an angler behind the rower. I sometimes wish I had more room in the back. 
I still love my baby, but I don't take her out enough, I should show her more love. Steelton has got me fired up to go, just need the time in the new year.

Drift


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Check out spira international for simple ply on frame stuff. Also for a in between, and I'm not a drift boat guru , maybe look at the power Doris's on there, the have a slight rise in front similar to what I would consider a power drifter


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Just finishing a little drift pram right now. Less rocker than that of a traditional McKenzie drift boat.
Set up to run an outboard when needed.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

abstract_72 said:


> Just finishing a little drift pram right now. Less rocker than that of a traditional McKenzie drift boat.
> Set up to run an outboard when needed.


Very nice! It would be a riot to slide down some smaller streams and creeks in one of those. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

abstract_72 said:


> Just finishing a little drift pram right now. Less rocker than that of a traditional McKenzie drift boat.
> Set up to run an outboard when needed.


Nice job Abstract!! Caught alot of fish out of prams.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Nice boats! Can't wait to launch this pram for the first time... Got a good fishy feeling about it. 
Didn't mean to hijack the thread, build a pram


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

How do the wooden boats row in comparison to the glass/composite/aluminum ones?

I was considering building one, problem is, they all seem more suited to white water/West Coast style stuff...


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Boozer,
Most wooden drift boat designs (a general observation here) are tailored primarily to west coast rivers and the whitewater associated therein. I would say if you are going to build a wood boat for Michigan you reduce the rocker, make it a low side and widen the bottom from the traditional 48" plywood width bottom.

I built a 17' double ender with transom with the changes listed above for our Michigan rivers and I would confidently put it's handling/rowing capability up against any production boat. Plus it doesn't hurt that they are quiet, warm and easy on the eyes. 

My biased .02.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

You have photos of that 17' boat?


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)




----------

